# neues Iphone 5... Versicherung!?



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community!
Ich bin bald stolzer besitzer eines Iphone 5...
bis jetzt hat mein altes 3GS einiges ausgehalten, das will ich dem 5er aber nicht zumuten... 
Nun, mein Handy ist bereits am Weg und der vertrag ist bei t-mobile abgeschlossen, somit fällt die Versicherung von t-mobile schonmal weg (nur bei der neuanmeldung möglich)
So, jetzt hab ich recherchiert, aber nix gefunden! 
Und jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel:
Kennt ihr eine gute Versicherung?
Bedingungen:
Ich wohne in Österreich
gegen ALLES versichert (Wasserschaden, screenbruch, eigenverschulden, diebstahl, ect...)
Selbstbeteiligung sollte sehr gering ausfallen da ich als schüler nichtmal 10% des Zeitwertes auftreiben kann (z.b. bei assona)

Das wars, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir aus der patsche helfen!
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neues Iphone 5... Versicherung!!??*

Wenn man nicht mal 10%, das Zeitwertes auftreiben was immer unter 100€ sein wird und eher in die Richtung 70€ geht, dann sollte man überlgen ob mann sich Richtig entschieden hat.
Nur wenn man gut aufpasst, also nicht so wie ich , dann ist die Chance das was kaputt geht nicht sehr noch.

Und ich glaube nicht das man sowas unter einem hohen 2 stelligen Eurobetrag findet.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neues Iphone 5... Versicherung!!??*

10% des Zeitwertes ist für einen Schüler wie mich extrem viel... ausserdem weiß ich ja nicht wie lange z.b. assona die 10 % maximalen zeitwert (67,90€) beibehält...
Wüsste ich dass nach einem monat der zeitwert zurückgeht, dann würde ich es mir versichern, aber wenns ein halbes jahr 67,9€ kosten würde, na dann gute nacht!


----------



## der_knoben (9. Dezember 2012)

ICh denke turbosnake wollte darauf hinaus,

dass es doch ziemlich zweifelhaft ist, wenn man sich nicht mal die 10% Zeitwert leisten kann, einen Vertrag zu nehmen, der selbst schon nicht günstig ist.

Einfach mal die Prioritäten anders setzen.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2012)

Nunja, da ich ein neues Handy brauche, und die verträge entweder sauteuer sind oder ich nochmal 200€ drauflegen muss, hab ich lieber nen teuren vertrag genommen...


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2012)

Nimm lieber das Applecare das du ein Jahr länger Garantie hast.
Die ganzen Handyversicherungen sind nur Bauernfängerei.

Du bekommst nur den Zeitwert abzüglich des Selbstbehaltes vom Neupreis 
Streng genommen wird nur der Diebstahl versichert, es wird aber meist damit geworben das auch Stürze und Wasserschäden versichert sind.
Es haben aber eigentlich alle eine Klausel drinnenstehen das alles was der Handyhersteller in seiner Bedienungsanleitung als nicht gut deklariert ausgenommen ist.
Starke Hitze, Wasser, Runterfallen, etc...  
Gibts im Booklet meistens dazu recht nette Zeichnungen.

Ich würds im Fall der Fälle über die Hausratversicherung laufen lassen.


----------



## joasas (10. Dezember 2012)

Du kaufst ein Handy für knapp 1000€ und du hast nicht mal 100€ aufm Konto? Wie soll man das nur interpretieren? -> Geh in ein Versicherungsbüro und frag nach was die machen können. Man kann Gegenstände auch individuell versichern lassen.   Aber ich muss Abductee zustimmen, eine Garantieverlängerung ist sinnvoller als eine solche Handyversicherung denn die müssen auch Profit machen und wenn dann ein Gerät öfters kaputt geht (und dafür sind die Apple Geräte bekannt (bei einem Modell war es eine Fehlkonstruktion, auf der anderen Seite gehen die Leute auch leichtsinnig damit um)).


----------



## Minga_Bua (10. Dezember 2012)

Als ich mein Galaxy S3 gekauft habe wollte der große Riese mir auch eine Versicherung verkaufen.
"Die Versicherung schützt gegen Diebstahl, jegliche Art von Schäden oder wenn Sie es einmal verlieren". Wem hier keine Lichter aufgehen..

Als ich dann weiter fragte z.B. nach dem Punkt mit dem verlieren hiess es "Sie dürfen es natürlich nicht leichtsinnig verlieren" Was soll das heissen? Ich wette im Fall der Fälle muss mann nachweisen das es nicht leichtsinnig war - wie?
Wenn es mal runterfallen sollte muss man nachweisen das es nicht leichtfertig passiert ist. Äh bitte? 
Wenn es durch Feuchtigkeit kaputt geht muss man nachweisen das ....
Im Falle des Diebstahls darf man das Handy z.B. nicht in einer Handtasche oder Jackentascheg etragen haben. Man muss es an einem Ort transportieren an dem es fast unmöglich sein soll es zu stehlen. Äh???...

Diese Versicherungen sind verarsche..


----------

